# Craigendmuir Caravan Park, Stepps, Glasgow



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Searched MHF Camp Site Reviews but found nothing on above site. Have read mixed reviews on another web site. Has anyone stayed here recently and can give us an honest opinion. Only looking for 2\3 nights so that we can visit Glasgow.

Did speak to receptionist this morning to find out about public transport into city centre and she was very pleasant and helpful.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Stayed there a number of years ago and it wasn't very pleasant in that you were packed in between static homes and people were going to work quite early. 

There is a CL with electric at Milngavie I think with C&CC. There is a train from Milngavie into Glasgow. We haven't stayed here but plan to in the future as son lives nearbye.

Hope someone else can help.

Jan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Try here. I find the reviews are pretty accurate and use the website a lot.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=2711

G


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've stayed there and sure enough it is in the MHF campsite database

>here<


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for your replies. Grizzly - it was UK Campsites website I was using when I read the reviews. I find this site very useful for reviews. 

Think I did see the caravan park mentioned in MHF but there were no reviews.

Did look at the one at Milngavie and although it is a bit further for our friends to come pick us up we may opt for this one. 

haggisbasher


----------

